# Hyper-Dessing - 4:1



## Ming76 (Aug 28, 2019)

I've tried Sonus Motorkote, 303, and Hyper-Dressing. They all work and all last about the same, despite the claims made. Any water-based dressing will not hold up for that long. Hyper-Dressing is just so easy and settles so well. Quite impressed with it. Up next will be the Turtle Wax Seal N Shine.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks to have come up well - is this Meguiars Hyper-dressing ? where did you find best place to get it from ?


----------



## Ming76 (Aug 28, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Looks to have come up well - is this Meguiars Hyper-dressing ? where did you find best place to get it from ?


Thank you. Yes it is Hyper-Dressing mixed at 4:1. I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Can’t really fault that result well done.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ming76 said:


> Thank you. Yes it is Hyper-Dressing mixed at 4:1. I ordered it from Amazon.


Cheers. I'll have a look - not one I've tried out, but def looks worthwhile...


----------



## Ming76 (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

